# How to be a pro at asking for rides at gas stations



## Anthorhitchhiker77 (Jan 11, 2022)

I am just trying to learn from the pros do you make small talk first or go right for the ask I just wanna know the most effective way to go about asking the more detailed the response the better


----------



## Stoerenfred (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey buddy, for me it works out best if i go straight ahead with " hey man i am heading down south in direction of (name of road or town or region or whatever) do you got (a spare place)/ room)/a seat (ans similar ...) for me in your car ?"

or could you give me a lift a a few miles to (whateverplace or gasstation you think is good for getting further) 

sometimes i ad information like, " could you help me a few km (that way ) to get me further to crismas with my family ?"

or if i see someone with a strange licenseplate i ask for that or if someone has a slayer shirt and long hair i´ll go like " Slayer dude nice taste !! thrash in generall, where you heading? i´ll bet in your car musics gonna be better than in thos other yuppy cars !!"

it is not evry time the same phrase, but it depends on my mood and the purpose of my trip, but in general, be honest, straight. and friendly and most important keep your mood up if you get grumpy or fucked up, people will recognize it and run off, and be understanding if people refuse to give you a ride, others will recognize that you ar not a creep that run away from psychiatry and that u got time and nothing to hide or worry about, and be more likely to give you a ride and sometimes the person who refused you like 1 minute ago will come back to you and ask you for your direction again and give you the ride u want (happend to me some times ) alyays think te one you asking is the one who will give you a ride (eventhou it wont be that way but it is helping...

hope i could help and give you a short view into my philosophy of gasstation hitchhiking ... tramp on man!


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77 (Jan 11, 2022)

Stoerenfred said:


> Hey buddy, for me it works out best if i go straight ahead with " hey man i am heading down south in direction of (name of road or town or region or whatever) do you got (a spare place)/ room)/a seat (ans similar ...) for me in your car ?"
> 
> or could you give me a lift a a few miles to (whateverplace or gasstation you think is good for getting further)
> 
> ...


That is pretty concise thank you I'm gonna have to try these word tracks at the next gas station


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 15, 2022)

yeah like @Stoerenfred said, polite and direct is best, since you probably only have a few seconds to make a good impression and convey what you want.


----------



## AlexKnoch (Feb 18, 2022)

I usually watch for out of state license plates and ask them if they're heading in a certain direction. It's best to avoid small talk until after you ask for the ride because they might feel misled. 

First impressions are everything so make sure you don't smell and having a welcoming smile never hurts.


----------



## Vajra (Aug 31, 2022)

It's less what you say but more who and how you ask.

If you're not being natural, the rides likely won't come quickly. Forced interactions put people off immediately. If that's hard to do add 1 part booze to every part awkward & uncomfortable, add one dash of humor and serve on a warm plate of nonchalance until desired results have been achieved. Do Not forget what you are doing.


----------



## MattTheTramp (Oct 4, 2022)

This is just a bit of specific advice for trucks and their beds at truck stops. Sure it can be used flexibly.

While doing whatever take note of pickup trucks and which direction they're getting off on. Southbound exit? Prolly goin south. While they're parked use some of the advice in this thread but be specific about riding in the bed. Since you know what direction they're going an innocent "hey if you're headed south you mind if I ride in the back? You dont gotta smell me or talk to me" Something like that. Always worked well for me, just be ready to sit in back.


----------



## beersalt (Oct 24, 2022)

When hitching from a gas station, truthfully I try to only hitch out of truck stops. Truck stops are sometimes one of the only fuel/fast food options in an entire area. People are usually trying to make it atleast, to the next area near a different truck stop. This betters your odds for distance, compared to a local gas station where most folks are just going to buy a pack of smokes or whatever.

I post up semi close to the door, enough so I can try to not be seen directly from the cashiers, but still easily able to ask someone a question without approaching them. I'm usually sitting on my pack; sometimes with a sign near me clearly stating what direction I am going. As well as main hwy or interstate number. Example: Northbound, I-15

Catching someone on their way out means they've already made a possible judgment outta you, and vice versa. Decide if you wanna pop the question, "S'cuse me (sir/Ms/blank), are you heading North by chance?" Most people will answer. People also have a hard time lying on the spot, so people will be honest. Sometimes It makes them ponder the concept more.. if they say, "Yes", I ask if they can give me a lift. Usually there will be further discussion of town or road specifics, if they are actually open to giving you a ride. Others will reject you for whatever reason, and I just say "no, worries" or "thanks anyway" or whatever.


----------

